
Webiny – CMS powered by GraphQL and React - hunvreus
https://github.com/Webiny/webiny-js
======
jfthoi
The official site looks great. However, I'm a little confused by this product.
I'm having a tough time figuring out how content is managed by this system.
The github page mentions that this is a serverless CMS. How does that work?

When you describe this as a CMS, I compare it to systems like Wordpress or
Drupal. I realize you're selling this as a developer-friendly CMS. But seems
like this is a developer-only CMS. How would a non-developer use this system
to manage content?

~~~
SvenAl
Hi, I'm one of the founders of this project.

Webiny is a CMS that allows you to build pages, similar like any other CMS.
But the unique thing about Webiny is that it's designed to run inside a
serverless environment like Lambda, plus the fact it uses ReactJs, Node and
GraphQL.

Webiny is aimed at developers, but we do also offer a managed hosted version,
which any non-developer can use, as you don't need to install of configure
anything. Just follow the get started link on our homepage.

In case you try it out and have any feedback to share - I would love to hear
it, since we are a new project launched just few weeks back.

Cheers, Sven

~~~
sodosopa
> Webiny is a CMS that allows you to build pages, similar like any other CMS

Building pages is different than managing the content. That's the CM in CMS.
You've built a page builder not a CMS.

~~~
SvenAl
Pages are managed via page categories, which you can create depending on the
structure of your side. We also have a module in our roadmap that will allow
you to create different content structures, so you'll be able to build more
than just pages. Similar what Drupal does.

------
rahimnathwani
The idea of a serverless CMS is very appealing, because:

1) Many web sites can logically be built using a static site generator (e.g.
Gatsby), from content managed some other way.

2) There are great headless CMS out there (e.g. Strapi), but it seems silly to
keep a virtual server running a CMS all the time, when you're probably editing
content only 1% of the time.

~~~
SvenAl
I would maybe also add: 3) Scalability

Scaling lambdas is so much faster when compared to an auto scaling zone.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
How does this compare to strapi and keystone v5?

~~~
SvenAl
Hi there,

Strapi is a headless CMS - meaning there is no presentation layer where you
can view your content. You just get a JSON back. Webiny comes with a visual
page builder, as well as a presentation layer. At this moment Webiny doesn't
have a headless module - but that's something we are working on.

Keystone is more a web framework with a base set of modules, so I would say
it's similar to Webiny. However Webiny is designed and built from ground up to
run inside a serverless environment.

------
jaequery
How do you manage the database and scheme?

~~~
SvenAl
The database lives outside the lambda environment. Unfortunately the
serverless stack still doesn't have a a way of solving a problem when it comes
to storing the data inside the serverless functions.

Webiny uses MongoDB, for the manage hosted versions, we actually run on AWS
DocumentDB.

Hope this answers your question.

~~~
brad0
Interesting. Why not use DynamoDB?

~~~
SvenAl
Just to add to that. We also have a MySQL/Aurora database adapter. Since the
built-in database layer allows you to write an adapter for any database type,
be that NoSQL or SQL. If you are interested in using Webiny with DynamoDB,
it's possible, with the right driver.

